# How To Reverse Display On Giez Gs-300



## bcuk (Jul 25, 2007)

Hi Everybody,

I don't know if this question has been posted here before or not, but I am getting very annoyed with my watch here, so I thought I would ask the question anyway.

About 5-6 years ago, I bought a Casio GIEZ G-Shock GS-300 from a duty free shop at a local airport. Then one day, I was messing around with the watch and switched the display from positive view to negative view by accident. And because I didn't mean to do that, so I didn't know how to switch it back to positive view. Anyway, recently I sent the watch to Casio UK to replace the battery, when I got the watch back, I emailed Casio UK to ask how to switch the negative view to positive. After few days of waiting, Casio UK got back to me saying there was no way I could switch the viewing. They explained it was a standard setting for this model of watch. But I know there is a way, and this is how I switched over by accident many years ago, and also if it was really the standard setting for the watch, I wouldn't know there was an option for positive and negative views.

Now my problem is, I find it extremely difficult to read the watch when it shows in negative, and I am hoping someone out there knows how to switch the view from one to another...

Thanks in advance!!

Bart


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Hello,

I don't have a clue sorry, but if you can locate the module number for the watch (normally on the watch case back) you should be able to download a manual for it from Casio uk.


----------



## DAVID (Mar 17, 2003)

Most GS300 I have seen are neg display, have never heard of any way of switching positive/negative without dismantling the watch and changing the polarized glass.

Look at the G-Shock forum How to's if you need to see how this is done.

Can only suggest you take the module number( 4 numbers, usually in a box) and download the manual

Casio Manual from here.


----------



## bcuk (Jul 25, 2007)

Hi Stan and David

Thank you for your reply. I have already downloaded the manual from the Casio website, in fact, I still have the original paper manual at home, but it has no sign of how to reverse the display from negative to positive, or positive to negative. The module no. for my watch is 2301.

Oh, by the way here are two picture samples to show the watch in positive view and negative view. (sorry, dunno how to upload pictures here)

http://www.newcityinc.com/casio/images/gshock/GS300C-N1B.jpg

http://image.yaja.com.cn/prod/b_4369GS-300BW-1ADR.jpg

I know the shell of the watches looks different, but it shouldn't really make any difference...

Thanks guys!

Bart


----------



## Doctor Varney (Jul 21, 2007)

That really is strange, Bcuck.

I can only surmise there may have been a fault with the watch and when you were adjusting something else, something 'tripped' and short circuited, or something. Having read there's no electronic control to effect the change over, but that it's the glass over the LCD that affects this state, only adds more mystery to the tale and leaves me lost on this question. I don't know anything about quartz, so can only surmise a faulty watch. If I were you, I'd telephone or write to Casio, once again - pressing your point home and see what the response is. Must be very frustrating, if you were used to the watch the way it was. I quite like the black/negative view myself.

Regards,

Doctor V


----------



## BarryW (Feb 20, 2004)

It can be done.

There is a guy about that switches them over fairly easily - by opening em up and switching some contacts over.

But I don't think it can be done by adjusting the mode.

Do a serach on a Casio forum and you should get some answers.



Doctor Varney said:


> That really is strange, Bcuck.
> 
> I can only surmise there may have been a fault with the watch and when you were adjusting something else, something 'tripped' and short circuited, or something. Having read there's no electronic control to effect the change over,  but that it's the glass over the LCD that affects this state, only adds more mystery to the tale and leaves me lost on this question. I don't know anything about quartz, so can only surmise a faulty watch. If I were you, I'd telephone or write to Casio, once again - pressing your point home and see what the response is. Must be very frustrating, if you were used to the watch the way it was. I quite like the black/negative view myself.
> 
> ...


----------



## bcuk (Jul 25, 2007)

I have found a website talking about how to switch positive view to negative view yesterday, but it is not quite what I am after.

http://forums.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=19275

You can call me 'chicken' but I personally wouldn't dare to break the watch into pieces and replace the polarizer. It is far too technical and complicated to me. And I am sure there must be an easy way to do it. Just like the first message I posted here, I was messing with my watch one day and switched the view from one to another. If I didn't mess with the watch, I would never know there was an alternative view for the watch.

I have already asked Casio UK about this, but they got back to me and said there was no way to do so. I just wish I had a very good memory so I could remember how on earth I managed to switch the display.

Well, I shall keep searching on the net...

Thanks for your comments, guys!


----------



## Doctor Varney (Jul 21, 2007)

Couple of things... Appreciate it was 5-6 years ago now... but can you, by any chance remember what part of the operation you were adjusting at the time? The watch has several modes, so if there is a hidden display command, it'll be through one of those modes. As you know, some functions are operated by pressing two or more buttons simultaneously.

A polarizing screen works like a shutter-blind effect. It allows a certain level of light through at one angle; less or more at different angles. The science of this is quite physically simple. You evidently didn't black out and disasemble the watch and turn the angle on the lens, then come round, to find your watch like this - so what else could have happened? Could an ingress of moisture have caused a chemical change to the lens coating? Unlikely, since your post reads it happened quite instantly, on a button-press.

Okay - two other things to consider. You say you bought it at a duty-free store. If Casio know their model, and this isn't a genuine Casio, could the additional function switch be there, so it can mimic both models? Well, I hardly think Casio are the kind of brand people make fakes of - so this brings us down to the people at Casio not knowing the watch very well. You may have noticed, with computers, for instance, a product can be made and understood by one team of techs, yet if the information isn't carried through clearly to customer-support level, there's a shortfall of useful info. If there is a mode change written into that chip, then tech support must be poorly educated on this watch. In this case, it doesn't even seem to have made it into the instructions.

Perhaps this post doesn't get us much further - but you never know - it might trip someone else's memory or spark thoughts as to what has happened here, for someone more knowledgable.

Well, best of luck with this...

Regards,

Doctor Varney


----------

